# Pics of Trudi Because Carley Loves Her.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love her eyes!!!










I have been working her alot lately I wanna show her in my show in august so I want her to take best conditioned we will see.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's flat-out some great pics! She is in great shape from what I can see. It's good to throw in some love and kisses with all that work Good luck!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

those are some great pics man. i love how there all kissing eachother.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww we totally need more Trudi for real


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is looking great! Very fit.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lots of kisses going around ...cool pics


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Trudi tolerates the kissing cause i make her if it were up to her she would kick there buts and send them back to the nursery. lol thanks for the nice comments. My friend on face book said "You are horrible letting that dog get so skinny you need to feed her" i just lol'ed
she eats more then the rest she just works it off.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's looking great man


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lookin happy and in shape. good job


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks man its been a while since i saw you on here how are things?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> My friend on face book said "You are horrible letting that dog get so skinny you need to feed her" i just lol'ed
> she eats more then the rest she just works it off.


Oh yes that horribly skinny dog


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah the eye roll is what i was thinking.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thank youMatt she is looking very very pretty sorry im late


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such wonderful pics! Love her!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm totally lovin some Trudi  she's such a gorgeous girl.  
Matt we need way more of your dogs we don't see them enough. How bout some new ones of Blue too while were at it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Thanks man its been a while since i saw you on here how are things?


Not too bad man just workin a lot, busy at the store, recording some of my friends music and keepin Chino happy. How you been?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im good man busy since summer started but thats my busy season. glad to hear your doing well.


----------

